# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  mp3 القران الكريم كامل بصوت ماهر المعيقلي للتحميل + للاستماع mp3

## MمشااعلM

mp3 القران الكريم كامل بصوت ماهر المعيقلي للتحميل + للاستماع mp3




أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسـم الله الرحمـــن الرحيـــم و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته



أهديكم :
اليوم موضوع يمكنكم من الحصول سريعاً 
(للتحميل او للاستماع مباشرة) 
على اية سورة أو "المصحف كامل" بصوت الشيخ :
"ماهر المعيقلي" (حفظه الله), والمزيد... .



الشيخ من السعودية وإمام للحرم المكي. كان سابقاً إماما لمسجد الشيخ "عبد الرحمن بن سعدي, رحمه الله" 
ثم للحرم المدني. شارك في هذا الشهر المبارك (رمضان 1429هـ) في إمامة المصلين في صلاة التراويح والتهجد في الحرم المكي. 
وهو صاحب التلاوة بصوت خاشع, عذب, وموثر; ماشاء الله و تبارك الله وحفظه الله 
وشرح صدره كما يشرح بصوته صدورنا لكلام الله عز وجل.
(وهو من مشاهير القراء وغني عن التعريف). 
********************************************
(1) موقع الشيخ "ماهر المعيقلي" 



http://www.almuaiqly.com



* تجدون في هذا الموقع صوتيات و مرئيات الشيخ (تلاوة، صلاة، تراويح, تهجد ,ادعية, و المزيد).
********************************************



(2) //قرآن صوتي:المصحف كامل//ماهر المعيقلي//إستماع وتحميل:114 رابط//للحاسوب: بصيغه rm وmp3//



* المصحف كامل بصوت الشيخ : "ماهر المعيقلي" (مرتل برواية حفص عن عاصم)



رابط (1) : (المصحف كامل) (mp3)
(بجودة عالية)
http://www.almuaiqly.com/mp3_256.htm
http://www.almuaiqly.com/arabic/inde...on=audio&id=52
(بجودة متوسطة) 
http://www.almuaiqly.com/mp3_128.htm
http://www.almuaiqly.com/arabic/inde...on=audio&id=53



رابط (2) : (المصحف كامل) (mp3)
http://www.mp3quran.net/maher.html



رابط (3) : (المصحف كامل) (rm و mp3)
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Quran&iw_a=view&id=115



رابط (4) : (المصحف كامل) (rm و mp3)
(المصحف مرتّل, والمصحف مرتّل قراءة الصلاة, و... )
http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...&qid=617&rid=1
******************************************** 
(3) //قرآن صوتي:المصحف كامل//ماهر المعيقلي//تحميل:
114 رابط//للجوال و للحاسوب: بصيغه mp3//




* المصحف كامل بصوت الشيخ: "ماهر المعيقلي" (مرتل برواية حفص عن عاصم)
(للجوال و للحاسوب:mp3)



سور: الفاتحة والبقرةhttp://live.islamweb.net/quran/Maher-Me3eaqly/001.mp3
http://live.islamweb.net/quran/Maher-Me3eaqly/002.mp3
بقية المصحف, (وهو كامل !).....................إلى آخره:
سور: الكافرون، النصر و المسد
http://live.islamweb.net/quran/Maher-Me3eaqly/109.mp3
http://live.islamweb.net/quran/Maher-Me3eaqly/110.mp3
http://live.islamweb.net/quran/Maher-Me3eaqly/111.mp3
سور: الاخلاص و المعوذتين
http://live.islamweb.net/quran/Maher-Me3eaqly/112.mp3
http://live.islamweb.net/quran/Maher-Me3eaqly/113.mp3
http://live.islamweb.net/quran/Maher-Me3eaqly/114.mp3
******************************************** 
(4) المزيد: 



* //قرآن صوتي ومكتوب:المصحف كامل//ماهر المعيقلي //اول اسطوانة:
الإصدار الاول//تحميل سهل: 7 روابط//
اول اسطوانة للشيخ "ماهر المعيقلى": (الإصدار الاول)
أسطوانة القرآن الكريم بصوت الشيخ "ماهر المعيقلى" مع خط المصحف الكريم.
http://www.roqyah.com/showthread.php?t=51449



* //قرآن صوتي ومكتوب:المصحف كامل//ماهر المعيقلي//اول اسطوانة: 
الإصدار الثاني//تحميل سهل: 13 رابط//
اول اسطوانة للشيخ "ماهر المعيقلى" : (الإصدار الثاني)
أسطوانة القرآن الكريم بصوت الشيخ "ماهر المعيقلى" مع خط المصحف الكريم.
http://www.roqyah.com/showthread.php?t=57574



* تسجيلات صوتية للشيخ : (تلاوة، صلاة، تراويح،...)
تلاوات: من المسجد الحرام
http://www.almuaiqly.com/arabic/inde...e&op=cat&id=17
تلاوات: من المسجد النبوي
http://www.almuaiqly.com/arabic/inde...e&op=cat&id=18
...........



* تسجيلات مرئية للشيخ : (تلاوة، صلاة، تراويح،...) 
http://www.almuaiqly.com/arabic



* ادعية للشيخ :
دعاء : قنوت ليلة 29 رمضان 1429هـ/2008م 
(ليلة البارحة وآخر ليلة من هذا الشهر المبارك بالنسبة للسعودية) (مرئي)
http://www.almuaiqly.com/arabic/inde..._videos&cat=14



ادعية : للجوال و للحاسوب (mp3) (قصيرة ورائعة وتنفع للرقية)
http://www.almuaiqly.com/arabic/inde...on=audio&id=58
دعاء : (rm & mp3)
http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...audioid=138662
دعاء : (mp3)
http://www.up4ksa.com/index.php?action=viewfile&id=5471




* و المزيد...إن شاء الله...



********************************************
شكري الجزيل لشيخنا الفاضل "ماهر المعيقلي" (حفظه الله)
و لمن أنجزوا الأعمال كلها و لكل من يشارك في نشر هذا الموضوع.
تقبل الله منا جميعا وجعلنا من المعتقين من النارولا حرمنا من الجنة الفردوس.
واللهم اهدنا جميعا إلى الإستماع إلى القرآن الكريم وإلى التدبر فيه. اللهم آمين. 



و لا تنسوني جزاكم الله خيرا من صالح دعائكم بإذن الله.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## sweeeet

اسعدني اني اكون اول وحده اترد على موضوعج ...

تسلمين وتسلم يمناج 

جاري التحمـيل 

وايد احب اسمع تلاوه ماهر المعيقلي .. وانت ماشاء الله عليج ما قصرتي ..

بارك الله فيج يا MمشاعلM

ويزاج الله خير

----------


## نجمة اسهيل22

للرفع
مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## أم حمد 2004

يزاج الله خير
وسعيدة جداً لإفادتنا بالموضوع
وفي ميزان حسناتج بإذن الله

----------


## فصل الشتاء

يزاج الله االف خير
جااااري التحميل الان...

----------


## ذات الحياة

ما شاء الله 
مجهود طيب ومبارك 
بارك الله فيج 
وربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج 

اشكرج على اهتمامج 
ولا تحريمنا كل ما هو مفيد ومهم

----------


## أنا مسلمه

ماشاء الله ،، مميز ..

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## هواجس الزيودي

يزااااااااااااااااااج الله خير الغالية

----------

